# Which 2 person yak?



## Nath78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi All

It seems that my parents have got the yakin bug, ( which i am stoked about!) they want to get a 2 person yak that will carry one of their grand children aswell. Mum and dad are both early sixties and want somthing that is easy to handle and manouver. They don't want to spend the money on mirage drive so i was wondering if i could get some advice on a good 2 person kayak that will handle a 8 yr old 3rd passenger occasionaly.

Only still water use, lakes, rivers ect. Mostly fresh water i would think


----------



## joshin (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a Corona 2man sea kayak by Feel Free bought from Camping world for around $1200 I think. It came with 2 paddles and removable padded seats. I have often had myself and another very large (120kg's) concreter aboard with no problems. When travelling by myself, the removable seat goes into a space in the middle. It can fit a child in the space between the 2 adults. It has 2 rod holders in the rear and two dry storage compartments. They have also updated them recently and they look a bit flashier and have better seats than mine.


----------



## Westy5 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a dragonfly angler 3.0. I got it a few weeks ago from BCF for $600. Is short and wide so I have found it to be very stable. It is a 3 seater but there is only room for two seats to be clipped onto it. I have been gone for a paddle in it with 2 adults and a 6 year old however it was a bit cramped but it was ok for a bit of fun. Its quite easy to manouver but it is rather heavy, I find it a bit of a struggle to lift by myself, but with 2 people its easy to handle.

Id recommend it for a cheap 2 1/2 seater yak.


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

Viking have the 2+1 for about $1100 it has lots of storage.
have a look at this www.vikingkayak.com.au/nemo2plus1_kayak


----------



## Nath78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, that will give then somewhere to start looking. I would like to see more retailers doing a "paddle the range day" Would make life easier when looking for a new yak.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Nath78 said:


> Thanks for the help guys, that will give then somewhere to start looking. I would like to see more retailers doing a "paddle the range day" Would make life easier when looking for a new yak.


Most people would like that. But from a retailers perspective it isnt that feasible.
For example if I take five kayaks out to the estuary and let you try them all, you might not want any of them or say you decide on one model but dont like the color and you wish to order in another, I now have five used kayaks. The other factor is most people have no clue what to look for in a test ride anyway, better to sit in the kayak in the shop with no distraction for a good twenty minutes and see if its comfortable the whole time, while contemplating the existing features and ability to accessorise.


----------



## Nath78 (Mar 27, 2010)

leftieant said:


> Just on a slight tangent to the 'test ride' issue:
> 
> Up until about a month ago I was selling bicycles (which I immensely enjoyed by the way). Test ride was usually sit on the bike, or put it in the trainer, or ride it in the laneway out the back. Occassionally bikes went out for a longer ride.
> 
> ...


I use to work at BMW ( hated it!!!)
BMW Australia have a whole fleet of cars that tour around the country to each dealership for them to offer a "drive the range day" to their customers.
I realise that BMW are a huge company but maybe if the bigger manufacturers were to provide their retailers with a few craft that were rotated around for all to use as demo craft. Probably not nationally but maybe in a region. This way if a retailer sells Viking Yaks then they do a demo day say every second month without the expense of having used yaks lying around afterwards.

Makes sense for the manufacurers to back their product by putting it in the water for people to try it out.

I may be wrong.... being new to this scene they may do this somewhere that i don't know about???


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

You could also have a look at the Viking Nemo 2plus1 or the Ocean Kayak Malibu2 XL. The Viking is the lightest of this style of double thus the easiest for your folks to move around and load on and off a car. The Malibu XL has the most room of these kayaks easily fitting the 8yr old 3rd paddler and can be fitted out well as a fishing platform.


----------



## Nath78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys. My parents decided to go with the Hobie Quest. Bought it tuesday and are stoked with it. Can be hard helping someone into a new yak for the first time. So many quality craft out there. The good news is they are now on the water and having fun. I even got to show them some good surface action on the bass during their first paddle. Definatley a twinkle in my dads eye as the old fishing blood began to boil!!! I don't think it will be too long until i take him tackle shopping next....now that could be REAL fun!
Nath


----------



## Nath78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Oops, sorry, they got an odyssey, not a quest.......


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats great to hear - the Odyssey is a great tandem paddle yak, and you can fit a third seat in between the rear and front seat if you wish.

As for 'demo days' - these can usually be easily arranged with any of our (Hobie) dealers. Its really important that people end up buying the right kayak for what they want, and the only real way to do that is to physically get out on the water and see what feels right for you.
All the guidance that one can get from forums is great, but it always will come down to personal preference when you're handing over the coins.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## Hantu (Aug 24, 2009)

hey all its been awhile seems I missed some blow up on the forums or something, hope its still pretty active anyways.
I was searching for topics on 2person fishing kayaks and found this one. Has anyone got reports of fishing from 2man kayaks? I currently fish from my prowler but I need something to take my daughter out with me she is 7 turning 8 and mad keen fisherperson. So its definately mostly for fishing / camping less for just mucking about. When I look at the pictures of the suggested yaks they dont appear all that well kitted for fishing from. Even the Ocean Kayak 2man angler version seems light on for storage etc or perhaps I am missing something. Has anyone kitted out a two man for fishing would be keen to see it

thanks

Hantu


----------

